# Sperm!



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Does anybody know anything about this place?
http://www.europeanspermbank.com/spermbank/sperm_donor_fees.php

/links


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Emma,

Yes I do, it was recommended by one of the consultants in Plymouth to me as I am looking to import from them.  I've not used it yet, but am planning too.
Are you considering it too?

Rachel x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Rachel

Thats is interesting because I just found them by googling Sperm Bank. Good to know they have been recommended. I think I'll have my IVF at Reprofit but the sperm is anonymous so I'd prefer to use id release - would mean shipping it over.

Emma x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Emma
Have sent you a PM.  Good luck with reprofit.
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Emma,
I've just received an email from European sperm bank with regards to prices etc... If you would like the details I can PM them.  (Not cheap!)

Take care
Rachel x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

*Hi Rachel

I hope you're still around as I'm VERY interested in what you're doing with regards to the sperm (and the rest of your journey too   . Trying not to sound too sperm obsessed  ).

So what happens next? I'm guessing they ship direct to your clinic. Do you then have to pay storage costs at your clinic? I wish I could afford to do it. I just had such a good feeling about reprofit  

Love
Emma x*


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Can I ask a really naive question?  

Why do people import sperm? and go abroad for eggs? (like the number of people who talk about going to spain) and why do people go abroad for IVF? (I've heard of people going to Ukraine, Spain, USA etc)??

Sorry that's 3 questions!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Bluebelle,

Can't answer why people buy sperm from overseas (perhaps because of a shortage in some parts of the UK?)

re eggs and IVF - it's cheaper and the wait times for donor eggs are significantly shorter overseas, so for IVF with donor eggs it's common to go overseas (UK wait times up to 18 months...)

Laura
x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Bluebelle Star said:


> Can I ask a really naive question?
> 
> Why do people import sperm? and go abroad for eggs? (like the number of people who talk about going to spain) and why do people go abroad for IVF? (I've heard of people going to Ukraine, Spain, USA etc)??
> 
> Sorry that's 3 questions!!


There is a huge deficit of sperm in the UK - so thats why people import it.

Secondly aside from the points mentioned by Laura, anonymity appears to be the primary reason people go abroad for eggs/sperm.

Here in the UK the donor must be identifiable.


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks ladies, that makes sense. It's funny because with sperm you can get a lot more info about your donor in the US (one of my friends who in the US has photos, job info, grandparents medical history etc) than here (from what I know). I always thought IVF was more expensive in the US, but I guess I hadn't thought about UK comparrisons with other countries in Europe etc!


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Emma,
I've signed my contract, paid my money and am now waiting for the sperm to arrive.
The European sperm bakn provides all the information including baby photos medical history of parents / grandparents / aunts uncles. A personality test and much more.....
I was limited as am CMV-ve but found the bank to be extremely helpful.  
Let me know if you need any info.
Take care
Rachel
Danish wigglies arrive start of April


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Rachel

I'm CMV neg as well. Did it matter to the clinic you're using? When I did my first treatments in 2005 it mattered a lot to my clinic - as such I was delayed looking for sperm. I've since heard that some clinics are less worried about it now.

It is just BRILLIANT being able to get all that information. I wish I could afford it and could use reprofit. Although.......... I think I might have thought of a way to reduce my mortgage. Not sure yet though.

It is like a different world all this though isn't it? Importing sperm!! My god   
Emma x


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Rachella, that's wonderful that you are on your way, I had to laugh at the Danish wigglies comment!!

Emma that's great about your mortgage, hope you have your own wigglies soon!


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm up early too!! Get up at 6.30am weekdays for school and even though its half term can't wake up any later - so annoying!

Rachel - glad the danish sperm is on it's way - its amazing that you can get so much info. If you don't mind me asking, what do you know about your donor?

Julia - hope you find some sperm soon - I know exactly what you mean about the height thing, especially if your family is tall. What height are you looking for exactly? Looking forward to seeing you tonight at our mini hampshire meet up!!

I tested CMV positive - apparently it's common in people who work with children. I therefore went straight to the top of the waiting list at the wessex clinic. The clinic used to get all their donor sperm from London. They have just started recruiting their own donors - I am the first person to use one of their own donors!!   So I suspect it is a local man. Hope I don't know him!!   All I know is that he is 6 foot one, light brown hair, grey eyes and under 40. I wanted someone who was quite fair skinned as I am blonde, grey eyed and have very fair colouring.

Good luck to rachel and julia!!  

Katiexx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am also cmv neg as is my known donor by chance. I was discussing cmv status with my cons and he said **** still state that neg should be given to neg but LWC and a few other clinics have changed their policy, Hammersmith however haven't as it isn't **** compliant.
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

So many questions, sorry for the delay:

Emma - my clinic did insist that if I am CMV neg-ve then to only use CMV neg-ve sperm (after googling CMV and seeing the possible risks, I'd rather be safe than sorry, but it does make the hunt for a donor that bit more difficult).  good luck x

Ju - sorry not sure of what other clinics import - have you emailed European sperm bank?  Their list does seem to change from month to month, perhaps a tall one will be on the horizon soon, think my donor is hovering around the 6ft mark or just below- good luck too x.


Katie, I had a baby picture of the donor, a brief physical description of him (eyesight, wavy or straight hair, other distinguishing features, freckles, fair skin etc) and also his immediate family.  Had a description of what he likes doing, hobbies, where he's work,what he'd like to d in the future.  Medical background on him, parents, siblings, grand parents and aunts and uncles (this was in the format of a tick in the box for various conditions).  He even wrote a letter for the child, saying how important the role of a parent was and it didn't matter that he formed part of the child's make up - that the child's parents are the one's who bought the child up (yes I did have a little blub).  I was very impressed with the info received.  The lady at the clinic has been brilliant.  Good  luck with your route!  That's brilliant that your clinic have found you a donor - go girl x

Good luck all those I've not mentioned.

Take care and be safe 

Rachel x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

rachel it sounds like you got lots of info about the Great Dane well done on getting him
L x


----------

